# fragen zu kde-base/konsole

## pieter_parker

habe kde-base/konsole, gibt es die option ein oder zwei buchstaben von einer bereits getippten zeile einzugeben, eine taste zudruecken und dann alle dazu passenden ergebnisse anzuzeigen?Last edited by pieter_parker on Mon Nov 21, 2011 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

Ist die interaktive Befehlssuche der Bash-Shell eventuell was du suchst?

1) Tastenkombination: [ctrl]+[r]

2) Dann einen Teil eines vorher eingegeben Befehls eintippen

3) Erneute Benutzung der Kombiantion [ctrl]+[r] listet dir dann

weitere/vorherige Befehle auf

----------

## pieter_parker

danke, das hat geholfen

mit welcher option stelle ich ein das ich die parameter mit denen ein programm aufgerufen wird auch oben in der tittelleiste von kde-base/konsole angezeigt werden?

ich gebe z.b. ping google.de ein

im tittel von kde-base/konsole erscheint nur "ping", ich will dort aber "ping google.de" stehen sehen

----------

